# My girl's vintage Triumph



## mickle (8 Oct 2012)

A bike for a 14 yo girl who's into 'vintage'.

















1982 Triumph boy's bike. Flakey brush painted blue over original faded metalic red.Upgraded with Speedway racing wheels in 26 x 1 3/8ths! DX freewheel. Dropped fenders over skinny whitewalls. It's a hotrod!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2012)

The wheels plus mudguards reminds me of the rondel on Wiggins' helmet! The colour ''scheme'' is, let's say, chaotic. Still, there is a riot in patriotic, I suppose! I didn't know Raleigh used curved top tubes back in the 80s.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (8 Oct 2012)

Needs a white chain...


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The wheels plus mudguards reminds me of the rondel on Wiggins' helmet! The colour ''scheme'' is, let's say, chaotic. Still, there is a riot in patriotic, I suppose! I didn't know Raleigh used curved top tubes back in the 80s.


 
It's a Triumph - and actually, the age is based entirely on the age of the Sturmey Archer - which, thinking about it, may well have been replaced at some point in its life...


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2012)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Needs a white chain...


 
You're soo wrong. There is only one 'colour' for bicycle chains. And that's chrome plate.


----------



## david1701 (9 Oct 2012)

pah to your one colour of chains

Seriously cute bike, well played sir. Does she know about it yet?


----------



## mickle (9 Oct 2012)

david1701 said:


> Seriously cute bike, well played sir. Does she know about it yet?


 
Yup, she loves it. Her hair matches the colour of the rims too!


----------

